# What method do you use to spray a staircase?



## sttryffe (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello everyone!

What's your technique and equipment of choice when spraying interior staircase spindles, risers...etc?

And what steps do you take to prep and protect from overspray?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I cover everything always!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

when we do handrails and spindles, we ductape a runner drop cloth to a 4-8 ft pole, and have someone shield with it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Depending on the situation sometimes I build a tent around the stair case..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like to use my HVLP for detailed work like this. Fine control and minimal overspray but the obvious tenting/covering precautions still need to be taken especially since you'll be doing some spraying aiming out and over what's below. Just figure it might go anywhere you don't want it to.


----------



## sttryffe (Apr 18, 2007)

Ductape a runner to a pole.......tenting.....hvlp...awesome stuff!!!!
I'd luv to see some pics of a setup like that!


BC Painter...Mike's QP.....Delta Painting....Researchhound....I really do appreciate you guys taking the time to share.....thank you kindly!

God Bless!


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Mini roll 'em


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

How would I paint a stair case? with a 2.5-3" angle sash and a gallon of BM Advance!


----------



## sttryffe (Apr 18, 2007)

Yea...the last time I used a mini roller for a staircase....I had 100 spindles to coat....not fun! lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Clean, shop vac, mask, tack cloth and spray.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Clean, shop vac, mask, tack cloth and spray.


Proper. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Clean, shop vac, mask, tack cloth and spray.



That and before dark 

I was on some NC with only 2 plugs in the whole house, showed up with the sprayer, no key, just had to mask it, sand, spray.

Half-way through the sprayer got clogged in the bottom of the intake tube ( a clump of something had gotten into near the ball bearing ) and I couldn't get ahold of ANYONE. I had no key for the place, I had come in as a last minute favor, and the door I had to use locks behind you.

After some swearing, yelling, and using whatever I had to get it apart and clean, finally got the sprayer up and running again.

Sprayed the final coat with a flashlight and demasked. It was horrible. No runs though! :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Zip wall the whole thing. 

Then spray


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Zip wall the whole thing.
> 
> Then spray


My ZipWall system is one of the better equipment investments I ever made. :yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree and a must if you want to spray in occupied homes.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great for making a temporary spray booth for doing doors, cabinet components, etc,. Just don't do what I did once: just finished applying the third and last coat of oil enamel satin on a front door which was laying flat. As I was backing out of the booth I accidently kicked one of the poles and the entire side came down onto the door. :cursing: Glad nobody else was around :wallbash:.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Hehe.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I concur on the zipwalls, they have been a good investment for me, the only thing I hate is the zipper.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I concur on the zipwalls, they have been a good investment for me, the only thing I hate is the zipper.


Never bothered using one so far - they seem sort of gimmicky.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Never bothered using one so far - they seem sort of gimmicky.


They are gimmicky but if you need to make a lot of trips in and out it worth the gimmick.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Isn't there two types of zippers? A cheap throw away and a reusable one. I remember saying a few bad words when working with them as well. I just use the dowel method now for a door like I was taught in RRP class.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Think they just have the standard and heavy duty. Both are designed to be one time use but you could probably reuse them if you wanted to.


----------

